# Emersed Pogostemon helferi experience?



## Riba (Feb 9, 2006)

Recently I obtained Pogostemon helferi (Downoi) and I'm impressed with this beautiful plant  As I read on Tropica's site, they grow this plant in emergent cultures. I was wondering whether anybody has some experience with doing so? I'm looking for a way to increase the population (Whatever happened to a bit of patience  )

Regards,
Riba

(Addition: I did find this thread where floating is recommended)


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

I have tried growing it emersed. For me it grows much faster submersed than emersed. Submersed it grows like a weed.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Just float a stem, you'll be clipping off branches in a week.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

I agree that is a good way to do it. Look at the progression of my 60cm tank it will give you an idea on how fast it can grow. Remember at one point I got rid of all the big pieces and just planted the shoots.


----------



## Riba (Feb 9, 2006)

SCMurphy said:


> Just float a stem, you'll be clipping off branches in a week.


That sounds good  I'll immediately float a stem.

@ianiwane: it looks seriously nice in your tank, thanks for the reference to your tank, it's nice to see the progression


----------



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

Can downoi thrive in warm water in the range of 28-32 degrees Centigrade? Is it picky with growing substrate?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That may be a bit on the warm side. Substrate does not seem to matter much.


----------

